# Springfield XDm



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there anyone that has been able to shoot one of the XDm from springfield yet....


----------



## thealmightybeerman (Jul 18, 2008)

I had the chance today to shoot it. I went to the range with my sigma 40 that i just picked up and was very unhappy with it. I went to the range master and he recomened it to me. After the first 2 shots thrown I was hitting center of mass and head shots without anymore thrown shots. If you like the XD then spend the extra cash and go with XDm.


----------



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

got it Friday and i must say, it blows my old xd40 outta the water! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## xdm40 (Nov 26, 2008)

just picked up my xdm40 on tues. Went to the range and it was closed!!! ahhhh


----------

